# Dovpo Topside or Vandyvape Pulse X?



## Viper_SA (29/11/18)

Looking at getting one of these two mods. I like the extra juice capacity on the topside, and the effortless filling. On the other hand I love the look of the Pulse X. Can anyone help me make up my mind please?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Looking at getting one of these two mods. I like the extra juice capacity on the topside, and the effortless filling. On the other hand I love the look of the Pulse X. Can anyone help me make up my mind please?


Totally happy with my pulse x kit. Nice and light. Looks awesome. Same wattage as the topside. Don’t really like the look of the topside. Pulse x is cheaper but more bulky. Not a an easy choice. I wont be buying a topside.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (29/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Try The Vape Industry
> 
> https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/





BioHAZarD said:


> Totally happy with my pulse x kit. Nice and light. Looks awesome. Same wattage as the topside. Don’t really like the look of the topside. Pulse x is cheaper but more bulky. Not a an easy choice. I wont be buying a topside.



Does the Pulse X use the same bottle as the 80W version?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (29/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Does the Pulse X use the same bottle as the 80W version?



80W = 20700/18650
X = 21700/20700/18650

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Does the Pulse X use the same bottle as the 80W version?


I am guessing so but could be wrong. The panels are interchangeable so that is a win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/11/18)

Best 21700 battery around?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (29/11/18)

i have stopped using my pulse 80w because the bottle is too small. <- yes, @BioHAZarD , i admitted it, 20700's are too small.
I have issues with the bottle being messy when i refill and have experienced, on regular occasion, leaks between the mod and atomizer.
i use the topside all day, everyday. not as good looking as the pulse, but a durable, hard hitting and pretty much leakproof mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (29/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Best 21700 battery around?


Golisi S35 for now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (29/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> I am guessing so but could be wrong. The panels are interchangeable so that is a win



Looks like the bottles are the same. Both 8ml

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (29/11/18)

I was planning on the Topside but with the new Pulse dual coming i'm not sure what will be my next regulated mode/squonker

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Best 21700 battery around?


Pico Squeeze 2 is 8ml 21700 and the easy squonk to refill ,if not even faster than the topside to refill... and the smallest regulated 21700. But if not that then the topside over pulse. Size comparison to a 20700 pulse mod.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR (29/11/18)

Topside ftw ...... no contest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/18)

KZOR said:


> Topside ftw ...... no contest.


Tupperware hater

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> i have stopped using my pulse 80w because the bottle is too small. <- yes, @BioHAZarD , i admitted it, 20700's are too small.
> I have issues with the bottle being messy when i refill and have experienced, on regular occasion, leaks between the mod and atomizer.
> i use the topside all day, everyday. not as good looking as the pulse, but a durable, hard hitting and pretty much leakproof mod.


never heard of a 20700 bottle standard

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (29/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> never heard of a 20700 bottle standard


implying there’s a bottle standard.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff (29/11/18)

I also struggled to make the decision on which of these two to buy. The top side's fill method is intriguing, but as I change flavours every time I didn't think rinsing the whole mod out was going to be that great. With a bottle it's quick and easy. 

In the end I went with the aesthetic/ergonomic differences. But I had to order the G10 version from overseas:


I like the extra width of the mod as it fills my hand and I don't feel I need my pinkie finger underneath. So it's comfy, and light - even with a 21700.

And the battery life is very impressive. With a golisi s35 I easily get 2 bottles off of one charge.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches (29/11/18)

Huffapuff said:


> I also struggled to make the decision on which of these two to buy. The top side's fill method is intriguing, but as I change flavours every time I didn't think rinsing the whole mod out was going to be that great. With a bottle it's quick and easy.
> 
> In the end I went with the aesthetic/ergonomic differences. But I had to order the G10 version from overseas:
> View attachment 152584
> ...


the topside comes standard with two bottles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (29/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> the topside comes standard with two bottles.


Yes, but that kinda defeats the point of the top fill mod no?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (29/11/18)

Huffapuff said:


> Yes, but that kinda defeats the point of the top fill mod no?


bottom fill, top fill, side fill or on the moon fill, to change flavor fast you will need to swop it out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff (29/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> bottom fill, top fill, side fill or on the moon fill, to change flavor fast you will need to swop it out.


True dat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/18)

ignore what everybody else is saying and make up you own mind.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (29/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> ignore what everybody else is saying and make up you own mind.



You weren't wrong with the Recurve, I'll trust you on this one as well I suppose, lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> You weren't wrong with the Recurve, I'll trust you on this one as well I suppose, lol


haha thanks buddy. 
but i cant take the credit .... its your money you make up your mind.
both mods will work. i'm pretty sure if you sit down and have to answer the question for yourself you will find your mind already made up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> haha thanks buddy.
> but i cant take the credit .... its your money you make up your mind.
> both mods will work. i'm pretty sure if you sit down and have to answer the question for yourself you will find your mind already made up



Yeah, hitting the classifieds for a HE squonker maybe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (29/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> haha thanks buddy.



Why am i not getting any sage advice? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/18)

jm10 said:


> Why am i not getting any sage advice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are more intelligent than me

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Yeah, hitting the classifieds for a HE squonker maybe.


Buy the plug or import a molly. Easy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Buy the plug or import a molly. Easy



No idea what those even are, lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> No idea what those even are, lol


Oh shit u want regulated not mechs
Please ignore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Oh shit u want regulated not mechs
> Please ignore



I'll do mechs too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (29/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> You are more intelligent than me



Yeah noooo, I’m the guy shouting hold my beer and watch this..... plus i dont have an awesome title yet

Think ill go as “Thread derailer overlord” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (29/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> No idea what those even are, lol



Yeah the plug in the classifieds is awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/18)

http://www.high-creek.ch/atelier-squonker

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## CaliGuy (29/11/18)

One pro to the Pulse 80w/X is you can customize it with panels and different coloured bottles. And they are cheap.

Squonk bottles needs to be replaced as they eventually get a funny smell that effects eJuice flavour so a big pro would be the low cost of the Pulse bottles.

Another pro on the Pulse is it’s easy to clean the inside battery and squonk bay area. The Topside is a very closed system, only have access to the squonk bottle for cleaning.

Also taking into account the Pulse is light weight in comparison to the Topside.

Having said all of that the Topside is a good looking mod, it’s innovative and there are some colour options.

I have handled it a few times, my inpression is that it’s more of a mod mod, it’s heavy and feels edgy in hand. Not a bad thing, just not as comfortable as a Pulse “tupperware” mod.

Dropping it is going to damage something whereas the Pulse is pretty rugged having dropped mine a few times the only thing that broke was the drip tip on my Recurve.

Would I buy a Topside - Yes.
Which would I prefer to carry on me all day - the Pulse.
Which has better resell value - probably the Topside

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (30/11/18)

CaliGuy said:


> One pro to the Pulse 80w/X is you can customize it with panels and different coloured bottles. And they are cheap.
> 
> Squonk bottles needs to be replaced as they eventually get a funny smell that effects eJuice flavour so a big pro would be the low cost of the Pulse bottles.
> 
> ...


how the hell did you break the drip tip on the recurve. was it dropped off the side of a building

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CaliGuy (30/11/18)

Think it fell on the drip tip, very sad cause the Recurve drip tip is so comfy.

Luckily found a replacement, ended up buying most of the Recurve colours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (30/11/18)

CaliGuy said:


> Think it fell on the drip tip, very sad cause the Recurve drip tip is so comfy.
> 
> Luckily found a replacement, ended up buying most of the colours.
> 
> View attachment 152655


Vape "budget"?, LOL! what is a vape "Budget"?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (30/11/18)

CaliGuy said:


> Think it fell on the drip tip, very sad cause the Recurve drip tip is so comfy.
> 
> Luckily found a replacement, ended up buying most of the Recurve colours.
> 
> View attachment 152655



Broke mine as well a couple of weeks ago. 
Top cap "jumped" off the table

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CaliGuy (30/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Broke mine as well a couple of weeks ago.
> Top cap "jumped" off the table


The Vape Industry stock the Recurve drips tips if you fancy them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (30/11/18)

CaliGuy said:


> The Vape Industry stock the Recurve drips tips of you fancy them.



Will have a look thanks.

@BumbleBee has custom tips as well. go have a look on his site

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (30/11/18)

@Viper_SA 
you have the normal regulated pulse mod no?
is the larger battery such a concern?
if not ... why not just buy the panels from the X?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (30/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> @Viper_SA
> you have the normal regulated pulse mod no?
> is the larger battery such a concern?
> if not ... why not just buy the panels from the X?



I have the mech version

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (30/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> I have the mech version


ahh ok
carry on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (29/1/19)

Anyone know if you get Topside clones?
Local store is selling the Topside for R1100 and if I look at other vendors prices, this seems to be a good price.
The shop is in the china mall, but its a vape shop, not a chineese shop. Or let me say it like this, they spoke afrikaans to me in the shop.


----------



## Grand Guru (29/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Anyone know if you get Topside clones?
> Local store is selling the Topside for R1100 and if I look at other vendors prices, this seems to be a good price.
> The shop is in the china mall, but its a vape shop, not a chineese shop. Or let me say it like this, they spoke afrikaans to me in the shop.


The price at your vape shop is a bit too low so I’d be cautious... you get clones of pretty much everything and quite shortly after release of genuine products nowadays. I’d buy a second hand one to be on the safe side. I saw them retailing for around R900 on the forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

